# NEW iPod Photos! + iPod mini 4GB+6GB



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

www.apple.ca/store/

Woot!

18-hour battery life on the new iPod mini's + up to 6GB storage. Starting at $249!

iPod Photo - 30GB - $439
iPod Photo - 60GB - $569

iPod mini 4GB - $249
iPod mini 6GB - $319

iPod - 20GB - $379
iPod - 40GB - Not available any longer.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

I can get to the main Apple site, but for some reason I can't get to the store ...


----------



## CreatureBeeper (Dec 7, 2004)

that was fast Lars... no no.... that was instant!


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

Ah, now it's working ... thanks for posting the prices, Lars!

Here's the edu prices:

iPod Photo - 30GB - $399
iPod Photo - 60GB - $539

iPod mini 4GB - $225
iPod mini 6GB - $289

iPod - 20GB - $345


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Just ordered a green 4GB mini for the gf's birthday in April. Figured I'd do it now before a possible rush/ shortage.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

DANG! I got SCOOPED!  (again)

Damned working career...


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

Nice.

It's been a while since I looked into iPods. Have the minis and photos always been USB 2.0 devices (cable included, firewire as an option with the purchase of a separate cable)? How unfortunate. 



> Mac & PC Compatibility
> - A Mac with built-in USB 2.0 or FireWire(1)
> - Mac OS X v.10.2.8 or 10.3.4 or later
> - iTunes 4.7 or later (included on CD)
> ...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Awesome price cuts! US$150.00 cheaper for the top-of-the-line iPod Photo. Only a US$50.00 difference between the 1Gb Shuffle and the cheapest iPod Mini. And now only ONE monochrome iPod @ 20Gb.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

sinjin,

Bought my 40G monochrome iPod last week. Just snuck in under the wire. The price included a dock as well as both firewire and USB cables. So while the prices have come down, I see that Apple has reduced some of what comes in the box and made them into accessories across the board.

If I had waited a week (or perhaps as much as three or four with shipping), for an extra $45, I could have had a 60GB colour screen. But throw in the dock and firewire cable, and the difference is actually $125... 

MacS


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

No rumoured Bluetooth capability. I thought that was a longshot anyways:

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=901


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

I saw that the 6gB mini's have a battery life of 18 hours. Do the 4GB ones still have the same battery life, or this new improved one?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

iPod specs:

http://www.apple.com/ipodphoto/specs.html

batteries are not upgraded across the board


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

The new connector for cameras makes the iPod photo more attractive for me. When taking a high volume of photos I always have my 'pod so i could quickly empty my card to the 'pod and carry on.

This was missing from the first version.


----------



## Graham (Oct 18, 2004)

*Does Anyone KNow?*

Im geting my Ipod shipped off under warrenty, does anyone know if I can trade up to a Ipod photo 30?


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

This is a painful day for the competition.

The price points are fantastic, starting from the shuffle and working up to the 60GB Photo job. At US$199 the small Mini is going to sell like crazy (like it wasn't already doing so) and the 6GB model hits back at the competition. Sure, no voice recorder or FM radio. So what.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah. Voice recorder use is really dependant on individual use and will probably be the exception versus the norm. Who'd want to pay for that if you didn't need it?

And FM? Meh. I'll listen to my own music programming, thanks -- sans commercials and irritating DJs


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

A buddy of mine was going to buy a 4 GB iPod mini last week and I demanded he wait. I hope he's thankful that I saved him lots of cash and he gains a few hours of battery life!


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm surprised they made the intro iPod Photo 30 Gig (i.e. smaller--that's gotta be a first), but at least it's thinner.

They're saying "new colours" for the minis, but they just look a little less metallic. [edit--correction, they look uglier, especially the blue; sage iMac anyone?]


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

No offense guys, but i have to get this off my chest.


Calm down, Mac freaks!


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I would be interested in seeing if they've "fixed" the photo downloading with this new adapter. The Belkin ones were fine, but way too slow with bigger media cards.

I just got a Digital Rebel SLR, so syncing straight to a photo iPod would be so worth it.


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

*No Firewire?*

Hi,


Quickly looked at these at the store...these new models rely only on USB 2. connections & don't have firewire or did I just read into this wrong? Maybe only USB cable included?

Thanks!

Davidlegend


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey davidslegend--they list the firewire cable as an option, but it's not included.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

davidslegend said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Quickly looked at these at the store...these new models rely only on USB 2. connections & don't have firewire or did I just read into this wrong? Maybe only USB cable included?
> ...


The iPods now only include USB 2.0 cables, but are FireWire-ready. The reason is because Apple doesn't want to make the iPods more expensive by adding a FireWire cable; and the reason they choose a USB 2.0 cable over a FireWire cable is because the iPods work with PC's - and more PC's have USB 2.0 ports than FireWire ports.

Seems pretty logical to me.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I like the idea of a 30GB iPod Photo, I think I'll buy myself a 30GB iPod Photo sometime this spring or summer.

I hate the trend I see lately of Apple being stingy and not including the firewire cable. Isn't it a special firewire cable on top of that which means you can't use any firewire cable. Heck, when I bought my firewire 800/USB2 HD it came with 3 cables. They should be pushing firewire.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

thinksecret.com also rumoured (from "highly reliable sources") there would be colour screens on the minis. Steee-rike.
The iPod Photo 30 gigger seems like a bargain at $439. For $60 more than a 20 gig, you get 10 extra gigs and a colour screen, and it's only .6 inches thicker... [oops, I mean .06 inches, yikes!]

wait a sec. Who's a mac freak?


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

farfisa said:


> and it's only .6 inches thicker...


That's a half inch... that HUGE when we are talking about iPods. I love the profile of my 4G 20GB so slim, slighty thicker than a mini.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

da_jonesy said:


> That's a half inch... that HUGE when we are talking about iPods. I love the profile of my 4G 20GB so slim, slighty thicker than a mini.


 Ha! Right, that's a whole other iPod in there... Sorry, I meant .06 inches (.63 compared to .57)--so it's only as much thicker than the 20 gig as the 20 gig is compared to the mini... there, now that's clear!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay, so the 60Gb iPod photo is $200 cheaper and doesn't include the A/V cable and the Firewire cable. It also says it supports transfer of full-sized images but it doesn't say that you can view them. Isn't this just their version of the Belkin media reader? What are the other differences?

Edit (you can view them - I wonder if this works with my older iPod photo):


> The new iPod Camera Connector is an optional accessory that enables customers to connect their digital camera to iPod photo and import their photos into the iPod. By simply connecting the iPod Camera Connector and a digital camera*, customers can easily transfer digital images to their iPod photo, providing tremendous storage space so they can take more pictures. Imported photos are immediately viewable on iPod photo's crisp color screen, and can also be brought back to iPhoto(R) on the Mac or various photo applications on the PC. The iPod Camera Connector is expected to be available in late March for $29.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Lars said:


> The iPods now only include USB 2.0 cables, but are FireWire-ready. The reason is because Apple doesn't want to make the iPods more expensive by adding a FireWire cable; and the reason they choose a USB 2.0 cable over a FireWire cable is because the iPods work with PC's - and more PC's have USB 2.0 ports than FireWire ports.
> 
> Seems pretty logical to me.



There are MILLIONS of macs out there with only USB I.

Here's a stupid question: can you use a USB II cable on a USB I port? If not, Mac users buying the new iPods will need to pony up the bucks for the Firewire cable. If USB II is backwards compatible with a USB I port, then the Mac user will be saddled with SLOW transfer rates.... in which case they may pony up the bucks for the Firewire cable.

This don't look good.


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

buy an ipod mini... or repay student loan...

AUUUGGGHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> Here's a stupid question: can you use a USB II cable on a USB I port? If not, Mac users buying the new iPods will need to pony up the bucks for the Firewire cable. If USB II is backwards compatible with a USB I port, then the Mac user will be saddled with SLOW transfer rates.... in which case they may pony up the bucks for the Firewire cable.
> 
> There are MILLIONS of macs out there with only USB I.
> 
> This don't look good.


A USB 2.0 port and cable are backwards compatible with USB 1.1, yes; but transfer of files over a USB 1.1 connection can be painfully slow, so Macs users without USB 2.0, but have FireWire might want to buy a FireWire cable regardless.

We discussed the same thing with the iPod Shuffle which is USB 2.0-only without any FireWire support, whatsoever.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I guess I'm the only iPod photo owner here... I'm worried about the future compatibility but I found this blurb on the MacRumors forums which is somewhat reassuring:



> "Well, the new iPod Photos use iPod Photo Software 1.0, same as the old ones, and the iPod update software on the iPod downloads page does not differentiate between new iPod Photos and old ones, so I'm sure that all of the accessories and software for the new Photo models will work with the old ones. Also, the software refers to adding support for second generation iPod minis but says nothing about adding support for second-gen iPod photos.
> 
> So don't worry. The only differences between the new and old iPod photos is the change in packed in accessories and the shift from 40Gb to 30Gb. There's no change in functionality between them."


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> Apple doesn't want to make the iPods more expensive by adding a FireWire cable;


i don't buy it. it isn't about making ipods less expensive it's about increasing margin. 

what's apples cost of goods on a firewire cable? a buck? it's about gouging for the cable and accessories. all the printer manufacturors do it; Apple is following their lead. didn't they just acquire that 'marketing guru' from Hewlett-Packard?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Lars said:


> .
> 
> We discussed the same thing with the iPod Shuffle which is USB 2.0-only without any FireWire support, whatsoever.


Having USB only on the iPod Shuffle makes sense since you have to sacrifice ports to keep the device small and you're right that the most common connection is USB. On the iPod, the firewire port already exists and there's more space on the device for ports. Apple's simply stingy for not including a $10 cable (I'm sure that although it costs $19 retail it doesn't cost that much to make the cable).


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Lars said:


> but transfer of files over a USB 1.1 connection can be painfully slow,


Actually I use USB 1.1 from my 12" Powerbook G4... I don't think it is too bad at all. I've placed my iTunes Music folder on an external 160 GB 7200 drive which is contected via firewire to my Powerbook. I could go out and get a firewire hub, but the speed of USB 1.1 is fine I find.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*Im geting my Ipod shipped off under warrenty, does anyone know if I can trade up to a Ipod photo 30?*

I was wondering the exact same thing. Mine is out for warranty as we speak. I think I'll give them a call.


----------



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

i'm still very very impressed how apple can keep on introducing new revisions, and it just gets better and cheaper each time...wow!

does anyone what happens to those who bought the old version ipod a week ago? paid higher price and got a lower config. ipod... do they get refund on the difference?


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Calm down, Mac freaks!


If we did the first, we wouldn't be the second.

Then there wouldn't be an ehMac.

Then the world would end.

So there.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

*USB 1or 2?*

HI all,
Stupid question here... keep in mind i'm a new mac owner and a new laptop owner at that...(my last computer was a P1 desktop...)

How do I know if I have a USB 1 or 2 port??? My ibook is last years model...

In regards to the new mini's - am i missing something here? it's $100 cheaper and they made it smaller, scrapped the firewire... any other difference? did the old mini come with a dock?

Cheers,
kevs


----------



## Aaikau (Feb 22, 2005)

I ordered 20GB iPod last night... this morning I noticed under the Order Status (www.apple.ca) that the price was adjusted from 399.00 down to 379.00 CAN. So I called right away as the order was still "OPEN" and changed it to iPod Photo 30 GB for 439.00 CAN! 

I have also bought last night at the store iPod Dock model # M9602G/A Does anyone know if it will work fine with the new iPod Photo 30GB? It was originally designed for 20 and 40 GB models. On the box it says that it is compatible with all Click Wheel models (not Mini). But this box was printed before today's release...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

uwbill said:


> does anyone what happens to those who bought the old version ipod a week ago? paid higher price and got a lower config. ipod... do they get refund on the difference?


Apple has a 10 day price adjustment policy but it's up to the customer to contact them.



Aaikau said:


> I have also bought last night at the store iPod Dock model # M9602G/A Does anyone know if it will work fine with the new iPod Photo 30GB? It was originally designed for 20 and 40 GB models.


Return the dock. They lack the video output and are too thin for the iPod photo's thicker case.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Pamela said:


> *Im geting my Ipod shipped off under warrenty, does anyone know if I can trade up to a Ipod photo 30?*
> 
> I was wondering the exact same thing. Mine is out for warranty as we speak. I think I'll give them a call.


Just called them. Nope. She no go. You can't pay for an upgrade.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

DDKD726 said:


> HI all,
> Stupid question here... keep in mind i'm a new mac owner and a new laptop owner at that...(my last computer was a P1 desktop...)
> 
> How do I know if I have a USB 1 or 2 port??? My ibook is last years model...
> ...


1) You have USB 2.0. 

2) No difference other than it _no longer_ includes a FireWire cable. Apple's just being generous with the prices this time around.  No, the older iPod mini did not come with a dock, just like the new models.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Pelao said:


> If we did the first, we wouldn't be the second.
> 
> Then there wouldn't be an ehMac.
> 
> ...














.


----------



## gruegoo (Dec 28, 2004)

Pamela said:


> Just called them. Nope. She no go. You can't pay for an upgrade.



they probably want to clear their stock of older 30 gigs... but i wonder what happens when they're completely out of stock? do you get a newer one for free?


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I just got a warranty replacement for my 10 GB 3G iPod a few weeks back and they sent me the same model back.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The new camera connector (along with the more reasonable price) will be the killer component of the iPod photo. If you use a >4 MP digital camera, this is a must have device.

The other upgrades are OK but are evolutionary. The price drops are important now that the low hanging fruit buyers have been nabbed. The bandwagon still has wheels.....


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

used to be jwoodget said:


> The new camera connector (along with the more reasonable price) will be the killer component of the iPod photo. If you use a >4 MP digital camera, this is a must have device.
> 
> The other upgrades are OK but are evolutionary. The price drops are important now that the low hanging fruit buyers have been nabbed. The bandwagon still has wheels.....


I totally agree. The professional and prosumer digicam owners with their new Nikon D70s and Canon Digital Rebels will now look to the iPod for their photo storage 'on-the-go'. I can see Henry's, Vistek, London Drugs etc.. carrying these in their digicam departments now.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

This is great! At last a new release just days after I get something, but it's not anything to make me freak out in jealous rage!!

First of all, I don't get the 30GB thing.. yeah, it's smaller.. but so what? I honestly don't think the 40GB is too big. The price reduction for the 60GB is definately a bit frustrating, but then again, I would miss the dock, firewire cable and monster a/v cable! The a/v cable is sweet! It sounds SO much better than the cable I was using before..


----------



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Apple has a 10 day price adjustment policy but it's up to the customer to contact them.


just 10 days??? hmm... i guess that's why it's important to read MacRumors and AppleInsider...hehe


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The version 2.3 updater for the G3 iPods has several new features including new graphics for charging. Not just a quick, transparent update. My G3 iPod feels like its been in for an oil and lube change 

Betcha it also includes some changes to FairPlay DRM that further confounds Roxio...... Indeed, we may have Roxio to thank for Apple releasing extra features for the older iPods.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

The greatest thing about the 2.3 updater for 3G iPods is it now allows me to save on-the-go playlists and delete songs from them. I use on-the-go playlists all the time and have been so jealous that my wife could do that stuff.


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

If there's no firewire, how do you plug in your dock? Just wondering ...


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

Installed the 2G v1.5 software. My 10 Gig 2G iPod now has Shuffle Songs on the main menu, plus the "Music" option instead of the "Browse." This isn't so much changing the option, but more the word "Browse" to "Music." Slick.

The screen is still black and white.


----------



## solidgood (Apr 5, 2004)

*How do you delete a single song from an On-The-Go list?*



CarbonKen said:


> The greatest thing about the 2.3 updater for 3G iPods is it now allows me to save on-the-go playlists and delete songs from them. I use on-the-go playlists all the time and have been so jealous that my wife could do that stuff.


CK,
I applied the update, but can't figure out how to delete a single song. How do you do it?

thanks,
Matt


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

gmark2000 said:


> The professional and prosumer digicam owners with their new Nikon D70s and Canon Digital Rebels will now look to the iPod for their photo storage 'on-the-go'.


Hmm ... I just called Apple Canada to find out if the current iPod Photos will allow direct connection and I was told that they would NOT ... seems a bit odd, since I would have thought that it was just a software upgrade ...

Mike McHugh


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

solidgood, the same way you added it. Go to the on-the-go playlist that you want to modify and select the song you want to delete. Now hold down the middle button until its gone.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> i don't buy it. it isn't about making ipods less expensive it's about increasing margin.
> 
> what's apples cost of goods on a firewire cable? a buck? it's about gouging for the cable and accessories. all the printer manufacturors do it; Apple is following their lead. didn't they just acquire that 'marketing guru' from Hewlett-Packard?


You could look at it that way, or you could look at it this way: every Mac currently sold has USB 2.0, and so does every Wintel PC. So, any iPod buyer with a computer fitting either description can safely leave the Firewire cable in a drawer. Apple is cutting down on a wasteful, largely unused accessory by making it an extra for those who really need it.

For those of us (and I am one) whose computers only support USB 1.1, we either spend $29 extra (on a $300+ gadget that's not <i>that</i> awful), live with painfully slow transfer rates, or accept the not-so-subtle nudge that it's time to upgrade. With a mini or shuffle, I'd live with the slow transfers; anything bigger and I'd spring for the cable.

Anyway, leave it to Apple to create gadget-envy where none existed before. I was considering an iPod mini or shuffle...but here comes the 60 Gig Photo: big enough to be a practical backup solution, small and slick enough to be a cool gadget. And when I finally get that digicam, I'll be able to save on cf cards. Edu discount plus that $50 coupon and it's $516 with the firewire cable. Tempting, so tempting...


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

where can you get that coupon?


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

da_jonesy said:


> Actually I use USB 1.1 from my 12" Powerbook G4... I don't think it is too bad at all. I've placed my iTunes Music folder on an external 160 GB 7200 drive which is contected via firewire to my Powerbook. I could go out and get a firewire hub, but the speed of USB 1.1 is fine I find.


Are you positive it's 1.1? AFAIK most 12" Powerbooks have 2.0. The System Profiler is the way to find out...


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

"The camera connector, Joswiak said, is a small white plastic device, similar in appearance to a small docking station, that has a cable for connecting to the iPod and a USB port for connecting to a camera. It will work with both the new iPod Photos and with earlier photo player models, Joswiak said."

Looks like the connection works with "new" and "old" iPod photos


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Pamela said:


> where can you get that coupon?


They've been showing up in people's in-boxes. 

From = [email protected]; subject = It's our birthday--save $50 off $500.

Apparently they've arrived on various days. Not sure if people are still receiving them, but they expire March 26 so I suspect they haven't finished sending them out.


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

TCB said:


> "The camera connector, Joswiak said, is a small white plastic device, similar in appearance to a small docking station, that has a cable for connecting to the iPod and a USB port for connecting to a camera. It will work with both the new iPod Photos and with earlier photo player models, Joswiak said."
> 
> Looks like the connection works with "new" and "old" iPod photos


TCB, can you tell me where that quote is from ? As my post said, I called Apple Canada, and they told me the opposite ...

Thanks,

Mike McHugh


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

Anyone else notice this?

5 new armband colours were also released...blue, silver, pink, green and ORANGE.

Why orange? Does this mean an orange ipod mini is in the works? They discontinued the gold, orange would be a great replacement.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Does anyone have a coupon they want to part with? Message me


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

iMatt said:


> You could look at it that way, or you could look at it this way: every Mac currently sold has USB 2.0, and so does every Wintel PC. So, any iPod buyer with a computer fitting either description can safely leave the Firewire cable in a drawer. Apple is cutting down on a wasteful, largely unused accessory by making it an extra for those who really need it.


The problem is that it's a special firewire cable! If the iPod had a standard firewire port I could use any of a half a dozen standard firewire cables I have at home. NNNOOOOOOO, they have to make this fancy firewire port and take away the special firewire cable. Why should us Mac users suffer because of the Windows users?? Apple is just gouging us for things that should come standard. They're applying the same trick on the Mac Mini.

I just hope Zellers sells the iPod Photo - I know they sell the iPod - then I can get $200 off of my iPod using my HBC points.


----------



## brock (Mar 27, 2004)

Booooo for the coloured click-wheel controls. Booooo!


----------



## Totalshock (Feb 9, 2004)

*Apple Canada discounts site?*

Does anyone know if Apple Canada has a Discounts of End-of-Life clearance site that it's hiding somewhere? A lot of people on MacRumors are getting a great deal off the US store, buying "specials" on the 40GB iPod Photo. I'd consider taking advantage of that, if only I could find such a store on the Canadian site!


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Kosh said:


> The problem is that it's a special firewire cable! If the iPod had a standard firewire port I could use any of a half a dozen standard firewire cables I have at home. NNNOOOOOOO, they have to make this fancy firewire port and take away the special firewire cable. Why should us Mac users suffer because of the Windows users?? Apple is just gouging us for things that should come standard. They're applying the same trick on the Mac Mini.


They can't use Firewire because it doesn't carry audio, remote control signalling, and USB. If you want standard Firewire, get a PocketDock that puts a firewire port on the bottom of your iPod.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

Totalshock said:


> Does anyone know if Apple Canada has a Discounts of End-of-Life clearance site that it's hiding somewhere? A lot of people on MacRumors are getting a great deal off the US store, buying "specials" on the 40GB iPod Photo. I'd consider taking advantage of that, if only I could find such a store on the Canadian site!


 Yeah, the old 40 gigger iPod Photos are going for $379 US at the Apple Store (so around $469 CDN).
According to the sticky at the top of this forum, Carbon has some for $499 CDN.

(Apple.ca also doesn't carry refurbs like the US store does  )


----------



## Totalshock (Feb 9, 2004)

farfisa said:


> Yeah, the old 40 gigger iPod Photos are going for $379 US at the Apple Store (so around $469 CDN).
> According to the sticky at the top of this forum, Carbon has some for $499 CDN.
> 
> (Apple.ca also doesn't carry refurbs like the US store does  )


A shame, that. But good to see that some of the resellers are stepping up. Just saw the thing from Carbon, and I see that Compusmart has them listed at $479 Cdn. That is damned tempting....


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Mike McHugh

Got the quote from www.macrumors.com

http://news.com.com/Apple+pipes+in+new+iPods/2100-1041_3-5586848-2.html?tag=st.next


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

gruegoo said:


> they probably want to clear their stock of older 30 gigs... but i wonder what happens when they're completely out of stock? do you get a newer one for free?


Companies like this keep large stocks of older models for just these circumstances. It's pretty rare for a company to run out of older models for warranty purposes.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

TCB said:


> Got the quote from www.macrumors.com


Well, that's good news hearing from an Apple Vice President (Greg Joswiak) that the Apple iPod camera connector is compatible with the original iPod photo!


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

TCB said:


> Mike McHugh
> 
> Got the quote from www.macrumors.com
> 
> http://news.com.com/Apple+pipes+in+new+iPods/2100-1041_3-5586848-2.html?tag=st.next


Thanks TCB. I did some searching on the 'net last night and found it on CNET too. I think I'll try to pick up one of the 40G models that are on sale right now.

Mike McHugh


----------



## solidgood (Apr 5, 2004)

*Victory » delete a single song*



CarbonKen said:


> solidgood, the same way you added it. Go to the on-the-go playlist that you want to modify and select the song you want to delete. Now hold down the middle button until its gone.


CK,
thanks a lot. I was banging my head on the wall trying to figure that out.
matt


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

mikemchugh said:


> I did some searching on the 'net last night and found it on CNET too. I think I'll try to pick up one of the 40G models that are on sale right now.


Hey Mike,

Compusmart has the 40Gb iPod photo on sale for $479 now.


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

gmark2000 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Compusmart has the 40Gb iPod photo on sale for $479 now.


Thanks, gmark2000 I'm on it already ;-)

Mike


----------



## simonlewis (Mar 27, 2005)

*Airport*

hi all!

anyone know what the tax free prices at the airports are for 6gb ipod minis?


----------

